# Accucraft Jackson & Sharp coach



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Well the UPS man just dropped off my new C&S #73 Jackson & Sharp coach. Beautiful model. I have a few questions. One I noticed the gap on the platforms and I know there was a thread around somewhere on how to fix that but I cant find it. Could someone help? Two how hard is it to get into the interior of the car to add details like passengers and crew? Also does anyone have any ideas for frosting over the bathroom window? I dont think my passengers will like the lack of privacy.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric,

The following is the thread I copied from the One Twenty Point ME website. Hope this helpd.

_There was a "Masterclass" at Rog's place on Saturday, where he stripped one down so they could see how it worked (I had to leave before it happened.) The One20point3 email group posted the results:__
_
From William Cole: 
> turn car upside down...get screwdriver, place correct
> end of driver on screw, turn counterclockwise and
> remove screws....then spread car side remove
> underframe, then metal piece then interior
> floor...pretty simple... 
Posted By gary Armitstead on 01/22/2008 12:55 AM
There is a discussion started on the Yahoo 1/20.3 group about the gap under the door at each end of the cars. Anyone noticed this?


From Roger Cutter:
Bill stole my thunder. To get rid of the gap under the door. Remove all 3
layers of floor and then trim the end of the interior floor so it does NOT
slide under the tabs at the ends of the car. Not necessary anywhere else.
Now the end of the car (platform) can be raised up and the gap closed.
Finally glue a piece of .030 shim stock under the lip at each end of the
sill casting, where it slips into the side of the car. This will force the
ends of the sills up into place the the platform gap will be gone. 
Good luck.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric,

Here is a link to the thread on MLS. This should help you.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/14/postid/35169/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------

